# DTP TRAINING



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been using the same training method for months now and

Have become very bored and stagnant on it. I came across Chris Gethins DTP programe and decided to give it a go.

I have just completed my first week on it and I have to say I havent experienced anything so intense. Its actually a bit mental but an amazing workout each day. If anyone is in the same mindset as me and have become bored of there current routine then check this monster out.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like his dtp mass trainer over the original i'm following now for 4 weeks


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

What's the basic idea of this routine?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i used it for a while. very hard and very intense. definatly not an ego workout. but gets results


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

the idea is to use all rep ranges and incoroparate rest pause but mainly its just a different style of training. very intense workouts


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The nutrition for that routine looks like it'd set you back about £40 a day!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-dtp-nutrition.html


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

ye i know have you the seen the y3t programme on there aswel thats worse cost wise


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

I finished 4 weeks of this and it's without a shadow of doubt the most mind challenging routine I've ever done. The burn and pump you get is insane. But like everything else you can get carried away with large rep sets and form can disappear. Get in front of mirror when your doing this workout and concentrate on form and take as many rest-pause sets as you need. Mind over matter here.

I literally had to up my calories by 500 on training days. I wouldn't worry about Kris' exact nutrition plan. Just try hit your Macros for each day. I added a Meal Replacement and in some situations I just made my own in the blender.


----------

